# CAN Tool and Codes BMW 335d



## greyhound (Aug 31, 2007)

I have the MY 2011 335d. I wrote Bavarian Technic an email and their response was that they had reports from customers that their scanner would work with the 335d, however, they do not "officially" support it.

I sent Burger Tuning a similar email and they said their CAN Tool unit will work with the 335d. The only "down side" (from my point) is that you don't get all of the other goodies with using a laptop. They have an excellent price point, can't argue about that.

I don't have any preferences, but can someone suggest their experiences with with either of these, or perhaps recommend some others? This is the first 335d for me so I want to make a wise purchase decision.

What a beast. I had the MY 2007 335i, and the MY 2011 335d (with some help) will lay it to waste. What a shocker! Love the car.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been using the Android Torque app along with a cheap blue tooth obdII dongle as well as the BT. Check this thread for example of what they can do: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=598240

It's interesting to me that several 335d owners I've heard from or read about haven't been able to get their BT tool to see the real time values. If anyone has insight into this I'd appreciate hearing. My '11 d doesn't have iDrive, not sure if that makes a difference?


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the BT one and it works fine. I believe you have to select an older model or choose the M57 option. Works fine for reading/clearing codes on my 2011.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 31, 2007)

I purchased the CAN tool from Burger and I believe I got it to work correctly. I fiddled around with it and finally set it on Option 1 (10mph) to check the codes. It was clean, no codes. I'm hoping someone can write a sticky for the diesel, because the current instructions, while fine for the N54 and N55, are not so useful with the N57. Maybe I will go practise a little.


----------



## CrazyINP (Dec 2, 2005)

TDIwyse said:


> I've been using the Android Torque app along with a cheap blue tooth obdII dongle as well as the BT. Check this thread for example of what they can do: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=598240
> 
> It's interesting to me that several 335d owners I've heard from or read about haven't been able to get their BT tool to see the real time values. If anyone has insight into this I'd appreciate hearing. My '11 d doesn't have iDrive, not sure if that makes a difference?


Where did you buy it from? I ordered JBD that comes with whatever version they are selling it but having BT one might be better.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 31, 2007)

I have the BMS CAN tool, and the MY 2011 333d has no I-Drive.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

CrazyINP said:


> Where did you buy it from? I ordered JBD that comes with whatever version they are selling it but having BT one might be better.


I might not have been clear on this, but the blue tooth OBD dongle works with the Android Torque app, while the Bavarian Technic app uses its special OBD cable.

So the others responding here are also able to see and plot the "Actual Values" under the "Engine" menu? If so, that's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyINP (Dec 2, 2005)

TDIwyse said:


> I might not have been clear on this, but the blue tooth OBD dongle works with the Android Torque app, while the Bavarian Technic app uses its special OBD cable.
> 
> So the others responding here are also able to see and plot the "Actual Values" under the "Engine" menu? If so, that's good to know. Thanks.


I am interested to know which bluetooth adapter you got?


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Just one of the cheap ones on eBay. If you search "blue tooth obdII ELM" you'll find all kinds of them. I've heard some people having issues with these cheap ones, but mine has been flawless.


----------



## CrazyINP (Dec 2, 2005)

Do you have the mini version or normal


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELM327-OBD-..._Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr&hash=item3370c45694

This is the exact model and place I bought from.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice! Thank you very much!


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

greyhound said:


> I purchased the CAN tool from Burger and I believe I got it to work correctly. I fiddled around with it and finally set it on Option 1 (10mph) to check the codes. It was clean, no codes. I'm hoping someone can write a sticky for the diesel, because the current instructions, while fine for the N54 and N55, are not so useful with the N57. Maybe I will go practice a little.


WAO Finally noticed the same with the Burger BT scan tool!!! it took me time too to figure it out and I "think"my BT tool is coded correctly bcause when i scan my codes I just get the double blinkers . This means there are no codes despite I have been running in 100% since I got it a few months ago and just got back my car back from the stealership with no problems reported :thumbup:

But I wish I can get a little more power :dunno: any ideas of anyone near South Florida with sofware upgrade instead of a piggy back ?:dunno: i just have all my cars tuned by active autowerke but they dont do diesel :-(


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys. I tried mine today but didn't have any luck. I held it for 5 secs until the screen went orange on my dash but my speedometer needle was hitting my fuel gauge needle.

How do I set it properly?


----------



## minus13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Don Juan said:


> But I wish I can get a little more power :dunno: any ideas of anyone near South Florida with sofware upgrade instead of a piggy back ?:dunno: i just have all my cars tuned by active autowerke but they dont do diesel :-(


Yeah - Renntech is in your backyard, you lucky bastard. Give them a call.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Figured out the BT scan tool as I had to first change it to "metric" for us Canadians.

Pulled codes:

46A7
46B7

Looks like I have issues with my "swirl flap actuator."


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

GreekboyD said:


> Figured out the BT scan tool as I had to first change it to "metric" for us Canadians.
> 
> Pulled codes:
> 
> ...


That's part of the emissions system; does the CA warranty system cover it?
It's just a little motor or solenoid on the intake manifold. BTW, be glad it's a monitored system with electrical control rather than the vacuum system on EU cars - they've had problems with the swirl vanes breaking and going into the cylinder and trashing the engine.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes it will be covered for sure. Should I tell them that I know it's a swirl flap issue so that they don't try and waste my time?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

To update:

Took the car in and sure enough they pulled the same "swirl flap actuator" codes that I did. SA told me that they needed to replace my air intake manifold due to carbon build-up. My car only has 22,000 kms (14,000 miles) on it so I found it strange that this had to be done.

All covered under warranty so whatever I guess.


----------



## Christop55her (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe you have to select an older model or choose the M57 option.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I have the same unit as TDIwyse which I got through Amazon.
It works well via BT connection to my Nexus7 and an OBD Check Android app.
My D has the iDrive.


----------

